# تسعير المناقصات



## ibnmolok (6 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تسعير المناقصات موضوع يشغل كل مقاول أو مهندس ماهى الأساليب و النظم التى يجب أتباعها بمنتهى البساطة كيف أقوم بتسعير المناقصة 
م حسن أحمد عبد الحميد 
*(تسعير المناقصات)*​ *[font=&quot]المناقصة[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]هى ان يطرح جهة المشروع مواصفات و طلبات[/font] [font=&quot]واحتياجات المشروع المطلوب وتتقدم الشركات المعنيه بالموضوع بشراء كراسة المواصفات[/font] [font=&quot]ودراسه المتطلبات لهذا المشروع وتقديم سعر بعد ذلك يتم دراسه الاسعار والعروض من[/font] [font=&quot]قبل جهة الاشراف واختيار اقل الاسعار مع مراعاه ان المناقص مستوف جميع الشروط[/font] [font=&quot]المطلوبه[/font] [font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]تسعير المناقصات[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot]دراسة المناقصة[/font] [font=&quot]، تحليل بنودهـا ومعرفة تكلفة كل[/font] [font=&quot]بند[/font] .
[font=&quot]و هو اساس التنافسية المرجوة في كل شركة مقاولات او حتى استشارات و[/font] [font=&quot]تصميم[/font]​ *[font=&quot]و يتأثر بعدد من النقاط الهامة ...[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ ***[font=&quot]دراسة مواصفات العقد[/font] [font=&quot]ومستوى الجودة المطلوبة[/font] 
*[font=&quot]دراسة البنود التي بها مخاطر واضافة تكلفة لها في[/font] [font=&quot]حالة عدم القدرة على درئها[/font]
*[font=&quot]تكاليف الادارة[/font] 
*[font=&quot]المدة الزمنية المسموح بها[/font] [font=&quot]للمشروع ( هل مضغوطة او طبيعية او معقولة)[/font]
*[font=&quot]تكاليف بعض التدريبات التي قد تطلبها[/font] [font=&quot]عملية تنفيذ المشروع[/font] 
*[font=&quot]تكاليف الاستشارات الخارجية لبعض الاعمال المتخصصة " ان[/font] [font=&quot]وجدت[/font] "
*[font=&quot]احيانا يوضع فى الاعتبار نسبة تقدم الى جالبي المشروعات[/font] 
*[font=&quot]اضافة الى[/font] [font=&quot]الربح والبونص الذي يمكن توزيعه كنسبة من الربحية[/font]​ *[font=&quot]ويجب مراعاه[/font]* *[font=&quot]الاتى[/font]** 
**[font=&quot]دراسه المواصفات كلمه كلمه حيث انه يوجد بعض المتطلبات بين السطور[/font] [font=&quot]وتكون غير واضحه[/font] 
*[font=&quot]مناقشه ما هو غير واضح ويتطلب استفسار فى الاجتماع التمهيدى[/font] [font=&quot]قبل تقديم السعر[/font]
*[font=&quot]معرفة الشركات المنافسة المتقدمه فى المناقصه وذلك لمعرفه[/font] [font=&quot]نسبه الربح التى يتقدم بها الشركات عن طريق المشاريع السابقة لهذه الشركات[/font]
*[font=&quot]وضع السعر الاعلى للبند المتوقع طلب عمل اضافى فيه[/font] 
*[font=&quot]فى حالة الادوات والمعدات[/font] [font=&quot]المطلوبه والتى يمكن استخدامها بعد انتهاء المشروع يجب اضافة نسبة اهلاك من ثمنها[/font] [font=&quot]الاصلى مثل السيارات والمكاتب الموقعيه والمعدات[/font] 
*[font=&quot]اضافة النسب المناسبه[/font] [font=&quot]للادوات والكماليات الصغيرة المستخدمه[/font]
*[font=&quot]يجب عمل حساب وقيمة اجهزة ومعدات الامان[/font] 
*[font=&quot]يجب اضافه نسبه ربح مناسبه وذلك يتناسب مع عده عوامل منها عدد المشاريع[/font] [font=&quot]السابقه للشركه حيث يمكن ان يكون المشروع فقط لاثبات جدارة الشركه فى هذا العمل فى[/font] [font=&quot]هذه الحاله يتم اضافة ربح بسيط او بدون ربح اصلا . وايضا قيمة ومدة المشروع لو كان[/font] [font=&quot]المشروع لمده طويله فا نسبه الربح البسيطه يكون ليس لها قيمه[/font] 
[font=&quot]ايضا كما سبق حسب[/font] [font=&quot]اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات[/font] .

*[font=&quot]ويتم اتباع التالى عند تسعير مناقصة ...[/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ ***[font=&quot]تشكيل فريق العمل بالمشروع وذلك عن طريق[/font] [font=&quot]المدير المسئول[/font].
*[font=&quot]وضع خطة للتسعير لكل فرد من الافراد المشاركين[/font].
*[font=&quot]عمل زيارة[/font] [font=&quot]لموقع المشروع للوقوف على الظروف المحيطة بالمشروع ومن ثم عمل تقرير يتضمن اجابات[/font] [font=&quot]عن الاسئلة المطروحة مثل طبيعة التربةقرب وبعد المشروع عن الطرقالمسافات بين[/font] [font=&quot]المشروع وموردي المواد....الخ[/font].
*[font=&quot]عمل اجتماع بعد زيارة الموقع وبعد القراءة[/font] [font=&quot]العامة للمشروع لوضع التصور لطريقة التنفيذ وذلك بالاتفاق مع ادارة الشركة وادارة[/font] [font=&quot]المشاريع[/font].
** *[font=&quot]تحليل بنود المشروع عن طريق تحليل عناصر التكلفة لكل بند مع الاخذ[/font] [font=&quot]في الاعتبار طريقة التنفيذ وبدائل التنفيذ(تنفيذ ذاتي[/font] [font=&quot]مقاولي باطن....الخ)[/font].
* [font=&quot]استقصاء اسعار موارد المشروع من الموردين او من مقاولي الباطن[/font].
*[font=&quot]استقصاء تكلفة[/font] [font=&quot]فرق العمل من ملفات الشركة معتمدا على خبرة المسعر[/font]
*[font=&quot]استقصاء وجود الموارد[/font] [font=&quot]بالشركة(عمالة ومعدات ونسبة المطلوب اضافته للشركة لتنفيذ المشروع[/font].
*[font=&quot]دراسة[/font] [font=&quot]التكاليف الغير مباشرة للمشروع (مكاتب سكن[/font] [font=&quot]نقل[/font] [font=&quot]تكاليف الادارة العامة[/font] [font=&quot]والفروع....الخ)[/font].
*[font=&quot]اضافة تكلفة التمويل اللازمة للمشروع[/font].
*[font=&quot]هامش الربح[/font] [font=&quot]المقترح[/font]
*[font=&quot]وضع السعر المقترح للمشروع مع كافة وثائق الدراسة لتوضيح الاسس التي[/font] [font=&quot]بنيت عليها الدراسة[/font].
* [font=&quot]وضع برنامج زمني ابتدائي لتوضيح مسار تنفيذ المشروع[/font].
* [font=&quot]وضع خطة التدفقات النقدية للمشروع[/font].
* [font=&quot]بيان اعداد العمالة والمعدات مع تصنيف كل[/font] [font=&quot]منها[/font]​ [font=&quot] و أرد منكم أى أضافات بخصوص الأتى 
[/font]
[font=&quot]أسعار الخامات و المواد و المصنعيات خلال 2009[/font]
[font=&quot]بالسعودية و مصر[/font]
[font=&quot]كيفية تحديد هامش الربح[/font]
[font=&quot]كيفية تجنب أى مخاطرة بخصوص الأسعار أثناء التنفيذ[/font]
[font=&quot]نماذج لمناقصات مسعرة 2009 لكى نستفيد منها ( الجداول التثمنية )
[/font]
[font=&quot]و شكرا لكم جميعا
[/font]
*

**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*​ *
*​


----------



## سارية عثمان (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ،موضوع مفيد ،ارجو من الاخوه خبراء التثمين اجابة تساؤلاتك الاخيرة حتي تعم الفائدة.


----------



## ibnmolok (6 يونيو 2009)

قم بتحميل المحاضرة 
م حسن أحمد عبد الحميد
يرجى الأجابة من خبراء التسعير ع هذه الأسئلة


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (6 يونيو 2009)

ibnmolok قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معرفة الشركات المنافسة المتقدمه فى المناقصه وذلك لمعرفه[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]نسبه الربح التى يتقدم بها الشركات عن طريق المشاريع السابقة لهذه الشركات[/FONT]
> **[FONT=&quot]يجب اضافه نسبه ربح مناسبه وذلك يتناسب مع عده عوامل منها عدد المشاريع[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السابقه للشركه حيث يمكن ان يكون المشروع فقط لاثبات جدارة الشركه فى هذا العمل فى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]هذه الحاله يتم اضافة ربح بسيط او بدون ربح اصلا . وايضا قيمة ومدة المشروع لو كان[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المشروع لمده طويله فا نسبه الربح البسيطه يكون ليس لها قيمه[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]ايضا كما سبق حسب[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات[/FONT] .​
> *[FONT=&quot]ويتم اتباع التالى عند تسعير مناقصة ...[/FONT]*​
> ...


 
تحياتي لك اخي المهندس ibnmolok .. ​ 
شاكر لك الطرح السليم الذي تناولته بما يخص طريقة التسعير للمشاريع الهندسية وبعد .... ​ 
اما بما يخص استفساراتك فالاسفسار الاول لا استطيع الجابة عنه كوني لا علم لي باسعار الدولتين التي ذكرت ..​ 

الاستفسار الثاني / ​ 
[FONT=&quot]


> [FONT=&quot]كيفية تحديد هامش الربح[/FONT]


[/FONT]​ 
من خلال الطرح انت بنفسك اشرت الى بعض طرق تعيين هامش الربح والعوامل المؤثرة به واقتبس هنا من مشاركتك :​ 


> **[FONT=&quot]يجب اضافه نسبه ربح مناسبه وذلك يتناسب مع عده عوامل منها عدد المشاريع[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]السابقه للشركه حيث يمكن ان يكون المشروع فقط لاثبات جدارة الشركه فى هذا العمل فى[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]هذه الحاله يتم اضافة ربح بسيط او بدون ربح اصلا . وايضا قيمة ومدة المشروع لو كان[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المشروع لمده طويله فا نسبه الربح البسيطه يكون ليس لها قيمه[/FONT] ​


 
[FONT=&quot]


> [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]ايضا كما سبق حسب[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات[/FONT] [/FONT]


[/FONT]​ 

وعليه تعقيبي على الامر هو : ​ 
ان تحديد نسبة الربح من اختصاص ادارة الشركة والتي تعتمد بذلك على عدة عوامل : ​ 
1- سياسة الشركة / هنالك بعض الشركات الكبيرة تكون قد حددت مسبقا ميزانية ( قيمة الارباح الدنيا لها ) في بداية العام لنسبة الربح التي يجب عليها تحقيقها في السنة المالية Budget 
وبالتالي تلعب هذه التقديرات دور مهم في تحديد نسبة الربح للمشروع المسعر .. ​ 
2- كما ذكرت انت فان عوامل اخرى تؤثر على هذه النسبة وهي : 
- مدة المشروع 
- عدد مشاريع الشركة المتزامن مع المشروع المعني . 
- الكادر الفني وعدد العمالة المتوفر بالشركة ومدى انشغاله في المستقبل القريب وامكانية تداخل المشاريع وبنودها ببعض . ​-ايضا كما سبق حسب [FONT=&quot]اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات ( مقدار التنافس بين الشركات المتقدمة ) . [/FONT]


3- ومن الامور المهمة هي الية تمويل المشروع من الجهة المالكة ( بنوك او تمويل خاص او جهات حكومية ... ) وهذا الامر يلعب دور هام في تحديد هامش الربح ففي كثير من الاحيان نلجأ الى تخفيض نسبة الربح اذا ما تاكدنا ان الية التمويل ستكون ميسرة وتؤمن لنا السيولة cash flow .​ 
4- والاهم بالاخص في هذه الاونة هو الوضع الاقتصادي العام ورؤية الشركة للاوقات القادمة من ناحية مدى توفر مشاريع مستقبلية من عدمه .. ​ 

وارى الكثير من الشركات بشكل عام تحدد نسبة الربح بحيث تكون بمعدل ما بين 10% الى 25 % ... مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار النقاط السابقة التي طرتها اعلاه . ​ 



الاستفسار الثالث / ​ 


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]كيفية تجنب أى مخاطرة بخصوص الأسعار أثناء التنفيذ[/FONT][/FONT]​


 

هنا استفسارك مرتبط بنوعين التعاقد وبما انك اشرت الى مخاطر ارتفاع اسعار مواد البناء فاعتقد بان نوعية التعاقد هي Lump sum contract ( عقد مقطوع ) . 


وهنالك عدة امور قد تتبعها للتقليل من نسبة المخاطر منها / ​ 
1- جميع البنود التي تقوم بتسعيرها يجب ان تكون لها مرجعية اسعار من الموردين و مقاولي الباطن سارية المفعول لمدة زمية محددة ( كلما زادت كان لمصلحتك ) . 


2- البنود المنوطة بمقاولي الباطن واهمها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : الاعمال الكهروميانيكيا ( MEP ) .. التكييف والكهرباء والصحي ونظام مقاومة الحريق والغاز ... الخ . بالاضافة الى بنود مؤثرة مثل الالمنيوم والاعمال الخشبية ... 

هذه البنود لا بد لك من تجميع اسعار مقاولي الباطن المختصيين اثناء تسعير المشروع بحيث تحقق الاتي / 

- اثنين على الاقل لكل بند .
- على مستوى كفاءة قادر على القيام ببنود المشروع حسب المواصفات والمخططات ..
- مرخص ومعتمد او على الاقل لن تكون هنالك مشكلة من اعتماده من استشاري المشروع ... 


-عروض الاسعار من هؤلاء المقاولين يجب ان تكون سارية المفعول الى حين ما بعد فتح المظاريف بمدة كافية لاتمام التعاقد ( غالبا ما تكون 90 يوم وكلما زادت كان افضل ) .. 


-***وعليك قبل اتمام التعاقد ان رست المناقصة عليك : طلب من هؤلاء المقاولين تجديد عروض اسعارهم وتثبيتها لمدة زمنية اخرى ( من الممكن 90 يوم اخرى ) تتيح لك توقيع العقود معهم عند البدء بالتنفيذ .


- مع التركيز على ان تكون عروضع اسعارهم ( والعقود معهم فيما بعد ) واضحة بان لا تشمل على بند يتيح لهم المطالبة بفروق اسعار بسبب ارتفاع اسعار مواد البنود الخاصة بهم الا ان سمحت بنود العقد الاصلي بين الشركة الرئيسية وبين المالك بذلك . 

​هذه البنود التي تكلمت عنها قد تمثل ما نسبته 35 الى 40 % من قيمة المشروع .. ( تختلف باختلاف طبيعة المشروع ) فلك ان تتصور مدى تاثيرها على كلفة المشروع الاجمالية . ​ 


3- اضف الى كتاب عرض السعر بند توضح به انه في حالة زيادة اسعار مواد البناء الرئيسية / مثل الحديد والاسمنت والنحاس والديزل .... ( حسب طبيعة مشروعك ) عن سعر السوق ( مع تثبيت سعر السوق اثناء التسعير لهذه البنود ) بنسبة معين .... سيكون لك الحق المطالبة بفورق اسعار ناتجة عن هذه الزيادة .. 


ولكن هنا كما سيحق لك المطالبة بفرق سعر ان زادت اسعار هذه البنود سيكون للمالك الحق بالمطالبة بتخفيض قيمة عقدك ان انخفضت اسعار هذه السلع .. 


مثال " سعر طن الحديد الحالي 1900 ريال سعودي .. ان ارتفع ( او قل ) سعر الطن لهذه السلعة بمقدار 10% ( نسبة متغيرة حسب رؤيتكم للسوق ) فمن حقنا المطالبة بفوق اسعار ... الخ 


4- الاسراع باعتماد اغلب بنود المشروع المهمة في بداية الكشروع وتثبيت طلبات الشراء لها مع الموردين او مقاولي الباطن ... 



هذه من اهم الامور ( من وجهة نظري ) التي قد تساعد على تخفيف نسبة المخاطرة من ارتفاع اسعار مواد البناء للمشروع . ​ 

وتقبل تحياتي .​


----------



## ibnmolok (6 يونيو 2009)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"
:6::6::6::6:
*


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 يونيو 2009)

هذا الموضوع بالغ الاهمية, نرجو المزيد من المساهمات من اهل الخبرة


----------



## ibnmolok (7 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع هام*

زملائى الأعزاء أهتموا بهذا الموضوع المؤثر


----------



## mohy_y2003 (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الحقيقه ان الموضوع جميل ومهم لكل مهندسي التنفيذ - واشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع والاخ العزيز م محمد زايد علي توضيحه المفصل - وطبعاً تنفيذ اي مشروع ينقسم الي مرحلتين ( العطاء والتنفيذ ) علي اعتبار ان مرحلة التصميم تخص المالك والاستشاري فقط - لكن المرحلتين المذكورتين بيدخل فيهما دور المقاول المنوط به تنفيذ المشروع 

ومرحلة دراسة العطاء من اخطر واهم مراحل تنفيذ اي مشروع - لان الدراسه الخاطئه ستؤدي الي عدم رسو العطاء علي المقاول ان كانت الاسعار النهائيه كبيره و مبالغ فيها - وستؤدي الي خسارة المشروع اثناء مرحلة التنفيذ ان كانت اسعاربنود المشروع اقل من القيمه السوقيه او التكلفه الحقيقيه للبنود 

لذلك فيجب ان يكون هناك فريق عمل يقوم بدراسه العطاء - وطبعا يجب ان يكون العمل مقسم بطريقه واضحه ومحدده بحيث ان يكون لكل فرد في فريق العمل مهمه واضحه 

واول شئ يتم عمله في تلك الدراسه هو تحديد طريقة التنفيذ المقترحه للمشروع وتتابع الانشطه طبقاً لمواصفات ورسومات المشروع وطبيعته ومكانه - يعني مثلا هل اعمال تصنيع وتجهيز الحديد سيتم تنفيذها في الموقع ام سيتم توريدها مصنعه من خارج الموقع وهل سيتم الاعتماد علي تنفيذ ذاتي لهذا البند ام سيتم الاعتماد علي مقاول باطن - لان لو سيتم الاعتماد علي مقاول باطن فان الموضوع سيختلف من حيث التمويل والتكلفه .............. وهكذا بالنسبه لجميع البنود 

وبعد ذلك تأتي مرحلة دراسة التكلفه والتي تنقسم الي قسمين - تكلفه مباشره علي البند وتكلفه غير مباشره - بمعني ان التكلفه المباشره تشمل كل ما يختص بتنفيذ البند نفسه فقط من عماله او خامات اما التكلفه الغير مباشره فهي مايتم تحميله علي البند كجزؤ من تكلفه يشترك معه فيها بنود اخري 

فمثلا النجار يعتبر تكلفه مباشرة لبند النجاره والبناء لبند المباني والحداد لبند الحداده - لكن الفورمان او المهندس المشرف علي تلك البنود يعتبر تكلفه غير مباشره ويجب توزيع تكلفته علي كل البنود التي يقوم بالاشراف عليها - وطبعا لو عندي مشرف مختص باعمال النجاره فقط فيتم تحميله كتكلفه مباشره علي هذا البند - اما لو عندي مشرف يقوم بمتابعة اعمال النجاره والحداده والصب فيتم توزيع تكلفته علي جميع تلك البنود - وكذلك الحال للمعدات بجميع انواعها 

وطبعا بيكون عندنا معدلات انتاج للعماله والاستهلاك للمواد وعلي ضؤ تلك المعدلات يتم تحديد الموارد المطلوبه للمشروع - من عماله او خامات - حسب المده المطلوبه للتنفيذ 

ولحديث بقية ان شاء الله 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## المهندس ابوعادل (10 يونيو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot]وضع السعر الاعلى للبند المتوقع طلب عمل اضافى فيه [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]( هل تقصد over time)[/FONT][/FONT]
من خبرتي في هذا المجال لا داعي لرفع سعرك ما دمت قد وضعت برنامجك الزمني وتم تقديمه مع الغرض الفني بحيث يمكن المطالبة claim بالعمل الاضافي 
اما اذا قصدت بالعمل الاضافي زيادة الكميات فالافضل تنزيل السعر حيث سيكون الربح متناسبا طردا مع الكمية


----------



## هلوتس (10 يونيو 2009)

تحليل التكاليف يقوم على الأنشطة التالية
1 - عمل برنامج لدراسة التكاليف. 
2 - عمل دراسات مبدئية عن ظروف تنفيذ المشروع والتكلفة التقريبية. 
3 - الحصول على عروض الموردين ومقاولى الباطن والمفاضلة بينهما. 
4 - تخطيط ودراسة طريقه التنفيذ المقترحة والمفاضلة بين بدائل التنفيذ المختلفة. 
5 - حساب تكاليف العمالة والمعدات المطلوبة. 
6 - تقدير التكلفة المباشرة لبنود الأعمال. 
7 - حساب مصروفات الموقع ( Site Overhead ).
8 - إعداد تقرير عن المشروع والدراسة التى تمت عليه. 
ب - تسعير العطاء يقوم على الأنشطة التالية
1 - تقييم وإضافة التعديلات المطلوبة والمناسبة على التقديرات والتحليلات السابقة. 
2 - تقييم المصروفات العمومية وتحميلها على بنود الأعمال. 
3 - تقييم عنصر المخاطرة والربحية. 
4 - إعداد العرض الذى سوف يقدم للعميل إعدادا تاما. 
مراحل اتخاذ القرار بدخول العطاء
أ - المستوى الأول
القرار المبدئى لدخول العطاء بعد الاعلان عنه أو الحصول على دعوه لتقديم عرض وهذا القرار يمكن اتخاذه بعد معرفة بعض المعلومات المبدئية عن المشروع مثل : 
طبيعة ونوع الأعمال المطلوب تنفيذها. 
مدى توافر الخبرة فى هذا المجال. 
مكان المشروع ( فى الداخل / فى خارج البلاد ). 
إمكانيات وسمعة كل من الاستشارى والعميل. 
أى شروط جوهرية أخرى.
وبعد أن يتم اتخاذ القرار المبدئى بالدخول فى العطاء تأتى المرحلة التالية :
ب - المستوى الثانى
وهنا يكون اتخاذ القرار بعد الحصول على مستندات العطاء حيث تزداد كمية البيانات والمعلومات المتاحة عن المستوى السابق ويمكن اتخاذ قرار الاستمرار فى الدراسة بعد الحصول على هذه المستندات. 
ج - المستوى الثالث
ويتم الوصول له بعد الانتهاء من عملية تحليل وتقدير التكاليف حيث يكون القرار هنا باستكمال الدراسة ودخول العطاء من عدمه وفى هذه المرحلة يكون القرار هنا فى يد الادارة العليا التى تكون لها رؤية 
حساب التكلفة الغير مباشرة
يطلق ذلك على التكاليف التى لا يمكن تحميلها مباشرة على بند ولكن يمكن تحميلها على المشروع كوحدة وبقدر الدقة المطلوبة فى حسابات التكلفة المباشرة فإن حسابات التكاليف الغير مباشرة تستلزم درجه دقه عالية حيث أنها تمثل نسبه قد تصل فى بعض المشروعات الانشائية الى 30 % من سعر العطاء وهى تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
{1} مصاريف ومستلزمات الموقع.
{2} الأعباء المالية.
{3} المصروفات العمومية.
{4}مصاريف ومستلزمات الموقع Site Overheads
{5}الأعباء المالية Finance Cost 
{6}المصروفات العمومية General Overhead 
الشروط المالية التى تؤثر فى تحديد سعر العطاء
الدفعه المقدمه .
تجهيزات الموقع .
دفعه التشوينات .
التأمين المحتجز .
مده اعتماد المستخلص .
مده سداد المستخلص .
الاعفاءات الجمركيه .
الموافقات الاستيراديه .
الاعفاء الضريبى .
عمله المستخلص .
خطابات الضمان .
الحالات المختلفة للمقاول عند تحديد هامش الربح 
من المتعارف عليه أن هناك عناصر كثيره يضعها المقاول فى إعتباره عند تحديد هامش الربح فى مرحلة تسعير العطاء وهى على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :
نوع المشروع ومدته ومكانه .
المنافسين وقوتهم ونوعيتهم وجنسيتهم .
خبرة الشركه فى النوعيات المماثله للمشروعات .
الإستشارى والمصمم والمستخدم .
مدى توافر المعدات والتكنولوجيا والعماله المستخدمه فى المشروع .
التخطيط العام للموقع .
مدى الإحتياج لهذا المشروع .


----------



## فاجومى (10 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ibnmolok (12 يونيو 2009)

*[font=&quot] أرد منكم أى أضافات بخصوص الأتى 
[/font]
[font=&quot]أسعار الخامات و المواد و المصنعيات خلال 2009[/font]
[font=&quot]بالسعودية و مصر[/font]
[font=&quot]كيفية تحديد هامش الربح[/font]
[font=&quot]كيفية تجنب أى مخاطرة بخصوص الأسعار أثناء التنفيذ[/font]
[font=&quot]نماذج لمناقصات مسعرة 2009 لكى نستفيد منها ( الجداول التثمنية )
[/font]*


----------



## محمد ابوالنجا (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اريد برنامج لتحليل البنود الكهربائية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال صابر (10 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...............


----------



## saifalshalchy (11 يناير 2010)

شكرا... الموضوع مهم


----------



## مهندس/محمد باشا (11 يناير 2010)

بعد الحمد لله 
اشكر كل اخواني المهندسين على هذا الكلام الجميل ولكن من الاضافات ان هناك هالك دائما بالمعدات والاخشاب ويراعى ايضا ان يكون السعر يتعايش مع مستوي الشركة من ادارة ومهندسين وكفلءة عمالية وسيارت وغير ذلك

م/ محمد


----------



## مروه نصر غراب (11 يناير 2010)

Dear All,
would you please add the method of pricing for the consulting services as i work as a proposal coordinator and i want to know the market price for making design drawings and shopdrawings and also site managment and supervision.
waiting your reply


----------



## محمودشمس (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحب التأكيد على أهمية معرفة تفاصيل أي بند غامض واستيضاح أى لبس فى وثائق المناقصة.


----------



## mdsayed (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة123 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوريين على هذه المشاركات والمواضيع بس ياريت لو يتكرم احد الأخوه ويضمها لنا في ملف مرفق واحد
مع خالص تقديري وشكري


----------



## king_magoo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

[/size]

وبعد ذلك تأتي مرحلة دراسة التكلفه والتي تنقسم الي قسمين - تكلفه مباشره علي البند وتكلفه غير مباشره - بمعني ان التكلفه المباشره تشمل كل ما يختص بتنفيذ البند نفسه فقط من عماله او خامات اما التكلفه الغير مباشره فهي مايتم تحميله علي البند كجزؤ من تكلفه يشترك معه فيها بنود اخري 

فمثلا النجار يعتبر تكلفه مباشرة لبند النجاره والبناء لبند المباني والحداد لبند الحداده - لكن الفورمان او المهندس المشرف علي تلك البنود يعتبر تكلفه غير مباشره ويجب توزيع تكلفته علي كل البنود التي يقوم بالاشراف عليها - وطبعا لو عندي مشرف مختص باعمال النجاره فقط فيتم تحميله كتكلفه مباشره علي هذا البند - اما لو عندي مشرف يقوم بمتابعة اعمال النجاره والحداده والصب فيتم توزيع تكلفته علي جميع تلك البنود - وكذلك الحال للمعدات بجميع انواعها 

وطبعا بيكون عندنا معدلات انتاج للعماله والاستهلاك للمواد وعلي ضؤ تلك المعدلات يتم تحديد الموارد المطلوبه للمشروع - من عماله او خامات - حسب المده المطلوبه للتنفيذ 

ولحديث بقية ان شاء الله 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_




[/QUOTE]

أخي الكريم ، أختلف معك في تفسير التكلفة المباشرة و الغير مباشرة فكل ما ذكرته في راي المتوضع يندرج تحت التكلفة المباشرة
فالنجار أو البنا تعد تكلفتهم تحت مسمى تكلفة العمالة أو المصنعية ، اما الفورمان / الملاحظ أو المهندس المشرف فيندرج تكلفتهم تحت مسمى تكلفة الاشراف الذي لولاهم لما تم المشروع فهم أيضاً تكلفة مباشرة يحملو بنسب على كل بند ، وكذلك تكلفة المعدات اللازمة لتنفيذ الأعمال.

أما التكلفة الغير مباشرة فتختص بكل ما يرتبط به تنفيذ العمل بصورة غير مباشرة ، فقد يندرج تحتها مثلا المكتب الفني الذي يقوم بحصر الأعمال واعداد المستخلصات واللوحات. كذلك جهاز الحسابات إن كان يتبع إدارة الشركة ولم يكن خاص بالمشروع وكذلك تكاليف إدارة فرع الشركة في الدولة أو المنطقة وأيضاً تكلفة مقر الشركة الرئيسي ، كل هذا يندرج تحت مسمى التكلفة الغير مباشرة 

تحياتي لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع


----------



## civilshwany (11 مايو 2011)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم ابوكركي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الله الموفق


----------



## انور الاستشاري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات :: وفقكم الله .. و مزيداً من المعلومات


----------



## amefight (21 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad osman (19 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع مهم بس اظن فى جوانب ناقصه فيه مثل ماهى الجهة الطارحه للمناقصه ودى مهمه لان فى جهات بتخل ببعض بنود العقد


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (21 مارس 2012)

*م سعيد محمد رضوان - العريش 21/3/2012*

اشكر السادة الزملاء على مساهماتهم
ارجوا الافادة ممن يتم تشكيل فريق العمل وما هى مهام كل عضو ؟
كيف اضع خطة تسعير العمل ؟


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (21 مارس 2012)

*أتمنى أن أجد اجابة عند المهندسين الكرام
هل هناك جامعات مصرية او مراكز هندسية تعطي كورسات لتدريس تسعير المناقصات واعداد العطاءات؟؟*


----------



## engawyyy (22 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## m_sweedy (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد السعيد على (29 أبريل 2012)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> *أتمنى أن أجد اجابة عند المهندسين الكرام
> هل هناك جامعات مصرية او مراكز هندسية تعطي كورسات لتدريس تسعير المناقصات واعداد العطاءات؟؟*


اداره المشروعات بالمقاولون العرب - قسم التدريب
اتمنى ان توفق وزملائك فى الحصول على هذا البرنامج .

​


----------



## ahmed121347 (31 يوليو 2012)

*لو سمحتم هل يوج برنامج لتسعير المناقصة
شكرا*


----------



## mism (11 فبراير 2013)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> *أتمنى أن أجد اجابة عند المهندسين الكرام
> هل هناك جامعات مصرية او مراكز هندسية تعطي كورسات لتدريس تسعير المناقصات واعداد العطاءات؟؟*


الجامعات المصرية لاتدرس مالهو علاقة بالعمل ولكنها اماكن للبحث العلمي الذي لاطائل من ورائة


----------



## taiscer (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد محمود الجزار (20 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير على الافادة ان شاء الله يكون لى بصمة فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع ونفيد الاعضاء كما افادونا


----------



## م.احمدرزق (20 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع شيق جدا .....


----------



## eng_7amed (20 سبتمبر 2014)

هذا الموضوع بالغ الاهمية ونرجو المزيد ممن لديهم الخبرة


----------



## محمود قدور (20 سبتمبر 2014)

حقيقة موضوع تسعير المناقصات من المواضيع الشائكة على سهولتها و يقع الكثيرين في مطبات كبيرة عند الدراسة و يجب ان يكون من يقوم يالتسعير على دراية بكل خفايا التنفيذ و ان يكون هو بنفسه قد عمل في الموقع لفترات طويلة و بمواقع ادارية في المشروع قريبا من اصحاب القرار
بعد شراء كراسة الشروط و يكون المقاول فعليا اتخذ القرار في الدخول في المنافسة اهم خطوة تأتي في تصور مبدئي للعمل و خطة التنفيذ و طرح جميع العقبات التي من الممكن ان تصادف الى الدراسة
ان من يقوم بالتسعير عليه ان يكون على معرفة تامة بتكاليف اليد العاملة و اسعار المواد و الموردين و الهيكل التنظيمي للشركة و الية اتخاذ القرار فيها 
بعد حساب التكاليف تبدأ مسألة تسعير البنود
ان اهم المخاطر التي يلجأ اليها المقاولون في العادة هي تحميل بنود على بنود اخرىو يحصل هذا في كثير من الشركات و الهدف منه انقاص القيمة الكلية للمناقصة مع الاحتفاظ بنفس الارباح و حقيقة لي عليها الكثير من اشارات الاستفهام
يأتي بعدها دور تحديد نسبة الارباح و اعتقد هي الفيصل في المناقصات لان اسعار المواد و اليد العاملة معروفة على الاقل لعدد كبير من المتنافسين و عليه ما يحدد قيمة الارباح عدة عوامل اذكر منها و يمكن تقسيم اسعار المناقصة الى ثلاثة قيم تبعا ما يلي :
- القيمة الدنيا و هي القيمة التي يعتقد فيها المقاول ان عدم الفوز بالمناقصة افضل له من العمل دون هذا الرقم و هو يكون بهامش ربح لا يتعدى 10 % و يلجأ اليه المقاول عندما يكون لديه فائض من المعدات و اليد العاملة و ملزم بدفع تكاليف و رواتب لهم بدون عمل
- القيمة المتوسطة و التي تكون للمقاول فيها الرغبة في المشروع مع امكانية توزيع المعدات و اليد العاملة على مشاريع اخرى و بالتالي فلا مشكلة لديه من ناحية تكاليف المعدات و اجور العمال و لكن ان حصل على المشروع يستطيع ان يؤمن مستلزماته دون المساس بالمشاريع الاخرى و بالعادة تكون الارباح من 10 الى 20 %
- القيمة العظمى و يلجأ اليها المقاول عندما يكون لديه مشاريع اخرى و ليس لديه ما يكفي من المعدات و اليد العاملة و يجب ان يلزم القسم الاكبر من الاعمال الى مقاولين بالباطن حتى يتم انجاز العمل و يصل الربح في هذه الحالة من 20 الى 30 %
ان تقسيم قيم الارباح اعلاه بالنسبة للمقاول قد يكون على مستوى الشركة ككل او على مستوى فرع منها فكثير من الشركات الكبيرة لا تقوم بنقل عمالة في فرع ما عند انتهاء الاعمال الى منطقة اخرى و انما تقدم على احد المشاريع باسعار قليلة في هذه المنطقة على الرغم انها تقدم لنفس نوعية المشروع اسعار اعلى في مناطق اخرى


----------

